# Eine denkwürdige Nacht



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2004)

Eine wunderschönen guten Morgen ! 

Den eifrigen Lesern dieses Forums brauche ich wohl nicht zu erzählen wo ich die letzte Nacht verbracht habe. Natürlich bin ich gestern Abend wieder rausgefahren und habe versucht einen Aal zu fangen. 
Als ich kurz vor 22 Uhr an der kleinen Holzbrücke die über die Vils führt meine Ruten auslegte hoffte ich zwar insgeheim auf einen Aal, doch eigentlich hatte mich der Realist in mir schon wieder für sich gewonnen. 
Ich habe heuer insgesamt 47 Aalansitze hinter mich gebracht, bei 47 mal Nachtangeln konnte ich exakt 3 Aale landen. 
Ich möchte gar nicht ausrechnen, wieviele Stunden ich im Schnitt für einen Aal am Wasser verbringen muss…. 

So nun zu Ansitz Nr. 48 ! 

Wie fast immer beköderte ich eine Rute mit einem Fischfetzen und die andere mit 2 Tauwürmern, die mit der Ködernadel aufgezogen werden. 
Bereits nach einer halben Stunde "klingelte" es das erste mal, zuerst eher vorsichtig und dann kam ein kleines "Sturmläuten". Ohne größere Probleme landete ich einen 50cm langen Aal. Der kleinste meiner Vils-Angler Laufbahn. Das gibt mir jedoch ein bisschen Hoffnung, dass ich auch in ein paar Jahren noch den ein oder anderen Aal erwischen kann. 

Ich war gerade dabei den Aal zu "verrichten", als die Rute mit dem Fischfetzen "Alarm" schlug. Nach einem kurzen, aber heftigen Drill landete ich den nächsten Aal - 75 cm. 

2 Aale an einem Abend, das ist hier nahezu rekordverdächtig. Ich war irgendwie so richtig zu zufrieden. Deswegen beschloss ich gegen 24 Uhr, die Stelle zu wechseln und an einem ruhigeren abgelegen Plätzchen die Nacht zu verbringen. Doch leider hatte ich keine Tauwürmer mehr. Was sollte ich nun machen? Die Aale laufen und du hast keine Würmer, ich rief Georg an und teilte ihm mit, dass ich Würmer brauche, da die Aale laufen. 
So und jetzt stelle man sich das vor, Georg kam um 22 Uhr von der Schicht nach Hause, legte sich in´s Bett und schlief. Um 24 Uhr ruf ich an, und sage ich brauche Würmer. 
Keine 15 Minuten später rollte Georgs Auto an, er stieg aus drückte mir 2 Packung Tauwürmer, und ein Kanne Kaffee in die Hand und lud mich gleichzeitig noch zum Frühstück bei sich ein. 

An der neuen Stelle, wieder das alte Spiel - Fischfetzen und 2 Tauwürmer und raus damit. 
Aber irgendwie konnte ich gar nicht so recht entspannen und vielleicht auch ein bisschen schlafen. Ich war ob meines Erfolges irgendwie etwas aufgebracht. Also bin ich zum Auto gegangen und habe mir mein Buch geholt. Ein Buch fährt bei mir immer mit, so kann man die Nacht wenigstens etwas "sinnvoller" nutzen, außerdem macht es müde, im Schein der Kopflampe zu lesen. Ich hatte gerade Seite 142 und 143 aus Michael Moore´s "Stupid White Men" gelesen, als sich die "Wurmrute" mit einem heftigen "Bimmeln" meldete. 
Ehe ich mich versah schlängelte sich schon ein 82 cm langer Aal vor mir im Gras. 
Ich konnte es kaum glauben, 3 Aale in einer Nacht… das ist schier unmöglich. 
Ich war nun total entspannt, ich hatte schon 3 Aale gefangen, was wollte ich mehr ? 
Nun genoss ich nur noch die Stille der Nacht. Ich saß in meinem Stuhl, beobachtete den Sternenhimmel.

Da ich schon damit rechnete, dass ich irgendwann einnicken würde, habe ich (mein Großvater möge es mir verzeihen) den Elektrodeppen im Fachjargon auch Elektronischer Bissanzeiger genannt "scharf" gemacht. Die andere Rute überwachte ich nach Großvaters Methode, einfach die Schnur um den Zeigefinger wickeln. Ich würde gerne auf den Piepser verzichten, aber ich hab so einen gesunden Schlaf, dass ich schon manchen Aal verpennt habe. 

Es müsste wohl ca. 2 Uhr morgens gewesen sein, als ich ins Reich der Träume überging.
Irgendwann im Morgengrauen weckte mich der "Elektrodepp" mit seinen furchtbaren Tönen. Ich ging zur Rute und sah gleich, dass ein Ast der mit der Strömung angeschwemmt wurde die Schnur von der Rolle riss. Ich holte die Rute ein, kontrollierte den Köder und platzierte sie wieder, unter dem überhängenden Busch auf der anderen Seite. 







Ich fühlte mich ausgesprochen wohl, die Mütze schlaf hatte mir richtig gut getan. Es überraschste mich selbst wie "fit" ich war. Da ich nun wieder wach war, wurde der Elektrodepp wieder ausgeschalten und meine Lieblinge, die Aalglöckchen an die Rutenspitzen geklemmt. 
Es muss ziemlich genau 5 Uhr gewesen sein, als ich ein ganz vorsichtiges "Zupfen" an der Rute mit dem Fischfetzen vernahm. Ich weiß nicht ob es auch so geht, aber gerade beim Angeln mit Fischfetzen oder Köderfischen steigt mein Adrenalin schon bei der leisesten Andeutung auf einen Biss sprunghaft an. Plötzlich nahm der Fisch zügig Schnur und raste die Vils hinunter. Der Anhieb saß. Mein Gefühl sagte mir, dass es ein Aal ist, doch ich täuschte, ein Döbel von ca. 50cm hatte sich den Fischfetzen einverleibt. Gut, ein Aal wäre mir sicherlich lieber gewesen, aber irgendwie rundete der Döbel den Tag bzw. die Nacht sehr schön ab. 

Ganz relaxed, und mit einer unglaublichen Zufriedenheit sank ich wieder in meinen Klappstuhl zurück. 
Langsam kroch die Sonne hinter dem kleinen Wäldchen am Horizont hervor, dazu der Morgennebel. Mit solchen Bildern kriegt man mich echt weich. Ich saß da und begrüßte den neuen Tag mit einem erfrischendem "Mir geht's so saugut" ! 
Nun wurde es Zeit fürs Frühstück. 
Heute gönnte ich mir ein Frühstück für Sieger.
Kaffee schwarz und eine Marlboro. 
Gerade als ich Tief einatmete und der Duft des Kaffee´s in meine Nase zog, DONNERTE , und wenn ich schreibe DONNERTE dann meine ich auch DONNERTE die "Wurm-Rute" los. 
Sofort war ich zur Stelle und nahm Fühlung auf, mehr als deutlich spürte ich die SCHLÄGE, und wenn ich schreibe SCHLÄGE dann meine ich auch SCHLÄGE, in der Rute. 
Sofort setzte ich einen HAMMERHARTEN, und wenn ich schreibe HAMMERHARTEN, dann meine ich auch HAMMERHARTEN Anhieb. Meine "Westline Solution Sic Deep Sea M" von 2,60m länge und einem Wurfgewicht von 100-200g bog sich bis ins Handteil. Obwohl die Bremse der Quantum Energy zu war, nahm der Fisch noch Schnur. 
In diesen 10 Sekunden, war ich das erste mal wirklich davon überzeugt, dass eine 17er Whiplash, ein Meereswirbel, und ein 0,40 er Mono Vorfach nicht zu brutal für ein so kleines Flüsschen sind. 
Dank meines sehr robusten Gerätes konnte ich dem Fisch gut "Paroli" bieten und ihn nach gut 5 Minuten Drill ans Ufer hieven. 
Nun lag da etwas vor mir, etwas,  an das ich immer geglaubt habe, etwas was ich in meinem Leben unbedingt noch fangen wollte, etwas, wofür ich mir jede verdammte Nacht um die Ohren haue.
Diesen Fisch hätte ich nur einem Menschen auf diesem Planet gegönnt, und zwar meinem Lehrmeister, Freund und Leidensgenossen Georg.

JA VERDAMMT, ICH HAB IHN GEFANGEN DEN METERAAL !!!!! 
GENAU 100CM - 5 PFD …. 

Ich habe versucht ihn mit dem Aaltöter zu bezwingen, was mir jedoch nur mit einem wirklich enormen Kraftaufwand glückte. 
Sofort packte ich alles zusammen, setze mich ins Auto und fuhr zu Georg. 
Langsam schlich ich mich in den Hof, und hing den Aal samt Vorfach an die Türklinke, klingelte und verschwand hinter dem Hauseck. 
Als Georg die Tür öffnete, fiel sein "Kinnladen" fast auf den Boden, als ich hinter der Ecke hervorkam, stürmte er auf mich zu, packte mich am Kragen, zerrte mich in die Küche, setze mich auf einen Stuhl und sagte: "Los, raus mit der Sprach"… jedes kleinste Detail musste ich ihm gestehen. Kurz nach 6 kam ich bei Georg an, und aus dem schnellen Frühstück wurden dann 3 Stunden in denen wir über diesen Aal redeten. 

So und weil ihr jetzt so brav gelesen habt dürft ihr ihn auch mal sehen, aber nicht so lange hinschauen, ist nämlich meiner :q


----------



## Pilkman (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Alter Schwede, wat´n Teil von Aal, Franz!!! #2 

Da hat sich Deine Beharrlichkeit ja wirklich ausgezahlt - und die Hilfsbereitschaft von Deinem Freund ebenfalls... #6 #6 #6

PS: 
Wieder mal sehr schön geschrieben... ich glaub, irgendwann wirst Du mal sehr beliebt bei Deinen Kindern und Enkeln sein...


----------



## Edte (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

#r #r #r #r #r #r #r #r #r #r 


Alter Schweinehund..................

Mega-Geiler Fisch Franzl !!!!!!
Und der Bericht vom feinsten, solltest autor werden.
Könnte sofort in keller meine angeln einladen und losdonnern,da war dir aber der Aalgott mehr als zugetan letzte nacht.
Man wieviele jahre warte ich schon auf meinen ersten meteraal, es gibt sie also noch das macht hoffnung!#t 

Wie waren die Wetterbedingungen???

Aber bei mir geht es ja im moment nicht mit Angeln, fuß im Gips hoffe das ich zum WE ne gehschiene bekomme dann werde ich auch wieder los.

Gruß von der Ostsee nach Barziland.#h 

EDTE


----------



## Karstein (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Watt ´ne Granate!!! Den frierst bitte ein und bringst ihn geräuchert mit nach Berlin! *lach*

Dickes Petri zu solch einem Schlängler, die Metermarke habe ich in 33 Angeljahren noch nicht geknackt!

Lass mich raten, wo du heute abend wieder zu finden bist? Steck genügend Taumetten ein!


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*



> Wie waren die Wetterbedingungen???



Die ganze Nacht T-Shirt Wetter, also schwül und bewökt


----------



## Truttafriend (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

wow! #r

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Franzl #h

Absolute Oberhammerschlange!


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Respekt mein lieber!! PETRI HEOL zu dem Monster 

Du weißt ja, ich warte auch noch auf den 100cm Aal...


----------



## foxy15 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Wahrnsinns Fisch und toller Bericht.
Habe schon lange nicht mehr so einen schönen Aal gesehen.

Ein kräftiges Petri Heil.#v 

und  #r 

Mfg foxy15


----------



## Uwe_H (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Petri...

ein klasse Bericht, hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen...


----------



## Mühle (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Den haste Dir verdient, Franz!!! Was für eine herrliche Strecke! Besonderen Glückwunsch zum Meteraal! Ich glaube, ich wäre nicht so berharrlich geblieben. Respekt!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## gismowolf (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Hallo Franz!
Gratulation zu Deinem nächtlichen Fang!!Geschrieben hast auch ganz toll!#r #r #r


----------



## magic.j (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Hi Franzl,


ein genialer Bericht und ein herzliches Petri an dich,so einen Aal ist schon wirklich was besonderes.Werde auch wieder losziehen,es macht mir Hoffnung,wenn ich dein Bericht lese,dieses Jahr ist bis jetzt wirklich grausam für einen,der es gewohnt ist,seine 40 Aale im Jahr zu fangen.

Mfg
magicj


----------



## Achim_68 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Suuuuuper Franz - ich gratulier Dir zu Deiner denkwürdigen Angelnacht und zu dem Meteraal!!!!


----------



## Reisender (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

*Hammer,Hammer, Hammer*

Habe auch schon viele aale gefangen,aber solche habe ich nur früher bei meiner mutter im Fischwagen gesehen oder in kiel am großmarkt.#6 

hoffe du überlgst dir gut wie du ihn zubereitest.
jetzt nehme mal einen guten schluck#2 und dann eine gute mütze #u  hast es dir verdient.

#r voll 
Reisender


----------



## Darry (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Hey Franz,

der Wahnsinn, ein super Bericht (wohl einer deiner besten bisher)!
Das ist kein Aal, dat is ne Anaconda#h .

Gratulation zu diesem Super Angeltag (ähm, Nacht meine ich).

Außerdem beneide ich dich um dieses Gewässer, das sieht wirklich genial aus und macht sicher auch riesen Spaß dieses zu befischen#r .

Nochmals Gratulation zu dieser geilen Aktion und den tollen Fischen:m 

Gruß

Ähm, sag mal - frühstuckst auch mal was anderes als Malboro und Kaffe?#6 

Dein Kolleg Georg scheint ja echt ne Granate zu sein, echt super! Auch mal einen Gruß an ihn. Solche Kollegen sind Gold wert!


----------



## rob (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

super franz!!!
ein toller fisch...und wenn ich schreib ein toller fisch dann mein ich auch wirklich toll!
dein bericht liest sich verdammt gut und wenn ich mein verdammt dann wirklich verdammt gut
was hast du eigentlich mit dem döbel gemacht..isst du den..pfui spuck..schick ihn mir zum welsfischen:m
lg aus good old vienna
rob


----------



## buddha (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Schöner Fisch Franz!!!

Ich freu mich schon auf Bayern  #v  #v 

Gruß,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## ralle (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Wahnsinn Franzl !!

Haste gut gemacht.  So ein Bursche fehlt mir auch noch!


----------



## kai-uwe fritz (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

hi,
 ich hoffe die vils endet irgenwie in der weser,:qdenn den großen bruder von deinem mörderaal hätte ich auch gerne mal an der peitsche !!
 dreifaches petri nach bayern#6


----------



## Donsteffi (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Hallo Franz,

suuuper geschriebener Bericht. Ich sass beim lesen in Gedanken neben dir.
Glückwunsch zu dieser Ausbeute. Das sind Nächte, die vergisst man sein Leben lang nicht.#r 

So einen Kumpel wie du, habe ich zum Glück auch. Er war mal in 7 min. (nach Handy Anruf) mit dem Käscher da und hat mir bei der Anlandung einer Bachforelle von 68 cm. geholfen der ich ca. 500 Metern am Bach nachgelaufen war.  

Schreib doch in Zukunft auch einen Bericht wenn du nichts fängst. Sie sind einfach toll zu lesen.#6 

Gruß Donsteffi


----------



## snofla (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

hi franz

feinster bericht

super aal was für ein feiner schlängler

ein dickes petri heil für die schöne strecke. #6  #6  #6


----------



## Schleie! (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Super Fische, muss man dir lassen...wenn doch ich mal wieder so Glück hätte bei den Aalen...


----------



## feinripp (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Stark! Story und Fang ein echtes Highlight. Auch das Gewässer ist ein Traum. Ihr Bayern wisst schon daß ihr im Anglerparadies lebt?
Respekt2000extra.


----------



## ollidi (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Einfach weltklasse Franzl! :m
Dein Bericht und der Aal sowieso!!!! Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Fang. So etwas hat man wirklich nicht alle Tage.


----------



## THD (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Glückwunsch zu dem Aal, uuuuund Ausdauer wird belohnt !!!

THD


----------



## Garfield0815 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Wieder mal super geschrieben Franz.#6
Und natürlich Glückwunsch zum Superaal.


----------



## Ansgar (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Hi Franz,

da haett i fast des jetz nochmal g'sagt des "Himmihergottsakramentzefix...", aber ich lass das besser ) 
Mann, watt ein Aal! Dammi dorto! Und das in dem kleinen Fluesschen! #r  #6 

Eine Sache aber wundert mich bei Deinem Bericht: Du waehlst fuer vergleichsweise wenig ereignisreiche Erlebnisse/Themen (versteh das nicht falsch, fast alles ist im Vergleich zu dem Aal wenig ereignisreich-und ich lese Deine Berichte immer gerne) die reisserischsten Titel und fuer den hier waehlst Du "*eine denkwuerdige Nacht*." Sonst nix. Nur "Eine denkwuerdige Nacht" Ja spinn ich oder wie?!  ) )

All the best & take it easy
Ansgar


----------



## voice (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

TELEGRAMM an Franz....TELEGRAMM an Franz..........TELEGRAMM an Franz..............
Lieber bayrischer prachtbub...stop
habe gerade urlaub abgesagt......stop.....richte schonmal das gaestezimmer....stop...
stell das weissbier kalt....stopp...ankomme in 7 stunden.......stopp....scheidung läuft....stopp....kinder sind zur adoption freigegeben....stopp...erwarte dich am bahnhof...stopp
gruss voice


----------



## p_regius (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Mensch Franz, da kann man nur gratulieren!
Zum Aal, zum Kumpel und zur Geduld!


----------



## Hendrik (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

hey, sauber!!! auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch - habe richtig Lust aufs Aalangeln bekommen als ich Deinen Bericht gelesen habe!!  :q  Ich glaub ich sitze heute Abend am See  #h


----------



## Stefan6 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Hallo Franz#h 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem SUPER AAL#r #r #r 
Da hast ja richtig zugeschlagen.#6


----------



## Hoad (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

#v #r Gratulation Franz, mal wieder ein sehr genialer Bericht von Dir mit tollen Fischen. Ich freue mich für Dich,das du die 1m Marke geknackt hast#v :q #6 
Gruß Hoad


----------



## Hiddi (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Moin Franz,

toller Bericht und ein SUPER AAL, Glückwunsch.


----------



## Bausi (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Hallo Franz !!!

Ein ganz dickes HUT-AB !!!
Deine Berichte sind ja wirklich immer Extra-Klasse, aber dieser Fisch...
Einfach unglaublich, ich gehe ja nun wirklich bestimmt 78-80 Nächte im Jahr ans Wasser, von einem solchen Aal kann man jedoch nur träumen !!!

Eine Frage hätte ich allerdings, Du hast geschrieben, dass Du zwei Tauwürmer auf dem Haken platzierst, wie fädelst Du die denn auf ?
Ich fädel immer einen Tauwurm mit der Ködernadel auf...

Viele liebe Grüße nach Bayern


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Hi Bausi

Ganz einfach "hinten dran" dann ein bisschen zusammenschieben und gut ist


----------



## Schleuse (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Glückwunsch Franz,

    super Fisch/Fische und sehr geiler Bericht dazu#r
  wurde  Deine Ausdauer ja endlich belohnt #6


----------



## robertb (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Alle Ehre Franz,

wer so oft Schneider heimgeht hat sich so eine Nacht redlich verdient. Wir haben mittlerweile bei uns aufgegeben. (Vor allen Dingen weil wir an unseren Aal-Gewässern nur mit einer Rute fischen dürfen)
Bei 10 Ansitzen 1 Aal und sogar der Beifang lies zu wünschen übrig.

Um so mehr ein Dickes Petri von mir  #6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Booaahh! So einen will ich auch.


----------



## uga (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

HEUREKA KAMERAD   sauber   sauber  bin stolz auf dich mein prachtbursche.das ist der lohn deiner  bemühungen.freue mich heftigst für dich,es sei dir mehr als gegönnt.ÜBRIGENS :habe oder bin im schwobaländle ufgwaxa und hob in der fils früher sehr viele forellen gefangen(war einer von den besten   #:  dort    )  wie steht es um die bestände zur jetzigen zeit .würde mich inreresieren


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

@Darry:
Du meinst wohl "Aalaconda" 

@Franz:
Du bist echt ein Teufelskerl  Wenn wir nur mehr von Deiner Sorte hätten!!


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

@uga 
ich angel in der Vils, und zwar in der Oberpfälzischen.... dann gibts noch eine Niederbayrische und die Fils gibt es auch noch  

Also 3 Gewässer mit z.T identischen Namen, die aber nichts miteinandet zu tun haben


----------



## Darry (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

@ Steffen:

hast Recht, hab mich mal wieder vertippt#6


----------



## uga (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

ich glaube es war die fils,kann nich mehr genau sagen bin 1989 da weggezogen(mußt ,wegen eltern weggezogen wollte garnicht)


----------



## Norge-Träumer (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Super Franz!! #r Aber Warnung vom 5.9.-12.9.04 werde ich den Regen und die Chamb extrem erleichtern. Mein Vermieter auch Namens Georg ( Schorsch ) kennt sich auf Aale nicht so gut aus aber wir werden es ihm lernen. Bis jetzt im Rhein bei Mannheim 13 Stück bis 80cm in 5 Ansitzen. Heute wieder ist nämlich optimales Aalwetter.


Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dorschi (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Sauber Franz!
Das wiegt doch alle vergeblichen Versuche auf oder?


----------



## BigBen (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Klasse Bericht und das ist doch mal ein super Aal  #r


----------



## Lachsy (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

super Franzl  #r  #r  #r 
hast ja ein klasse meter aal gefangen. Wat ein brocken  #v 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Waaaahnsinn, Franzl, #h 

da ist man mal für ein paar Stunden nicht im Board und schon stellst Du hier so einen megageilen Bericht rein und Fischbilder, dass ich ganz wibbelig werde.
 #r  #r  #r 

Auch von mir herzlichsten Glückwunsch zu dem Superkameraden !!! #6


----------



## ollidaiwa (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Moin,
ich bin seit Wochen Nachts auf Aal unterwegs (7 Nächte Woche ) und der größte war gerade mal 70 cm lang. Aber für die Hamburger Alster ist das schon ganz ok. Ich bin  auch damit schon zufrieden. Ich hab nicht mehr im Kopf an welchem Datum Deine Megaaalnacht war. Ev. Samstag auf Sonntag Nacht? Das war bei mir dieses Jahr bisher die beste Nacht, mit 8 Aalen. Auf dein Hausgewässer bin ich auch ein bißchen neidisch, ist schon was anderes als in der Hamburger Innenstadt. Aber die Alster hat auch sehr schöne Ecken. Für ein Großstädter, ohne Auto, gibt es wohl keine bessere Stadt zum angeln als Hamburg. Ich gratuliere Dir natürlich auch zu Deinem Superaal und fand Deine Ausfürungen auch sehr gut gemacht. Ach ja, was machst Du eigentlich mit dem Döbel? Sind die genießbar?
Weiter hin Petri Heil wünscht olli


----------



## ex-elbangler (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Super Fisch (Schlange), hät auch gern so einen,ich gönn ihn dir aber mehr als mir, bei den versuchen die du gestartest hast.

Hast ja deine Aalfänge in Vils um 100% gesteigert und das in einer Nacht.
Super , Gratulation
und Super geschrieben


----------



## Zanderkisser (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Glückwunsch Franz´l!!!!Absolut geiler Fisch!!!#r 

Die Geschichte hier zu lesen macht ja fast genauso Spaß wie selber fischen gehen!!!
Mit Deiner Hartknäckigkeit hast es Dir verdient.
Glückwunsch nochmal und ein dickes Petri!!!!


----------



## Benni (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Sau guter Bericht Franzl,
und Topp Fang,Ich gratuliere dir ganz herzlich dafür, weiter so.#6 #6 #6


----------



## petrikasus (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Alter Schwede !!!

Franz: den hast Du Dir allein schon fürs schreiben verdient. Wenn Du jetzt noch die anderen Fische fängst, die Du Dir sowieso verdient hast, wird das die Prachtwoche schlechthin!

Gratulation #v #v #v


----------



## Lachskiller (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Hallo Franzl peti aus dem Norden!!!#r  Sehr guter Bericht ,Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur meter Schlange #v #v 


Gruß  LK


----------



## Borgon (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Na siehste,Ehrgeiz zahlt sich eben doch aus #v .Jetzt haste aber die Messlatte schon verdammt hoch angesteckt,wird schwer noch zu toppen sein.Aber mit deiner Geduld ist wohl alles möglich  Glückwunsch zum "Metrigen" #6


----------



## Hoad (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Also für mich sieht der Aal aus, als hat der 99,8 cm , war das Maßband den geeicht??? :q


----------



## detlefb (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Ja Super Franz.......

Glückwunsch zu der Schlange #r , hat sich deine Ausdauer aber richtig gelohnt. Klasse Bericht......


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> TELEGRAMM an Franz....TELEGRAMM an Franz..........TELEGRAMM an Franz..............
> Lieber bayrischer prachtbub...stop
> habe gerade urlaub abgesagt......stop.....richte schonmal das gaestezimmer....stop...
> stell das weissbier kalt....stopp...ankomme in 7 stunden.......stopp....scheidung läuft....stopp....kinder sind zur adoption freigegeben....stopp...erwarte dich am bahnhof...stopp
> gruss voice



Ah, die ersten Scherpas melden sich bereits :q :q :q :q


----------



## NorbertF (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

was für eine Strecke! Der Wahnsinn.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, hast es Dir ja hart genug erarbeitet.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Case (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Petri Heil, Franz...
was für ein Vieh.!!! Durchhalten zahlt sich manchmal doch aus.

Case


----------



## Enny (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Verfluchte Sch.... was ist denn das ???  #c  
Aber ich lass mich doch nicht von einem Bayer'n verbraten  #q 

Grüße und großes Petri von mir Franzl .... aber ich geb nicht auf !!  :q


----------



## Baddy89 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

hi franzl 

glückwunsch 

schick es doch an blinker,fisch & fang,etc^^

bin mir scher kommst unter die ersten 10 
Toller Bericht


----------



## aalkiller (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

glückwunsch franz, du hast den aal gefangen, wo von jeder von träumt! #v


----------



## norge_klaus (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Dickes Petri aus Sachsen !!! Der Fisch sei Dir von Herzen gegönnt !


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*



> schick es doch an blinker,fisch & fang,etc^^
> 
> bin mir scher kommst unter die ersten 10



hab ich nicht nötig


----------



## Bellyboatangler (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Super Strecke. Was hast mit dem 5 Pfünder gemacht ? gebraten/geräuchert/ sauer eingelegt...?

War heute morgen los und hatte 2 Aale je 400g. Samstag und Sontag war besser. Sonntag 4 ; Samstag 2 alle zwischen 500-550g ! Allerdings alle am Tage im See!


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*



> Was hast mit dem 5 Pfünder gemacht ?


der liegt jetzt erstmal auf Eis, ich denke wir werden ihn auch räuchern....


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Boah ey, Franzl!!!

Dat is ja man nen Megateil von Aal. Wenn es Dir nicht gelingen sollte, einen passenden Räucherofen dafür zu bauen, kannst Du ihn ja in Loch Ness aussetzen. Das wird dem Sensationstourismus um "Nessi" neue Nahrung geben.  #6 

 #r ful Martin


----------



## gerwinator (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

#r 
aaalda verwalda!!!!
gleich vier in einer nacht und dann noch 3 solche schlangen!!! wahnsinn
petri heil! 

den meter knack ich irgendwann auch noch 
aber erstmal gönn ich ihn dir   

echt hammer alda  #6


----------



## Franky (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Hui! 100 cm geknackt!  Meinen Glückwunsch dazu, wenn auch einer unter vielen!!! 
Mein schwerster Fang am WE war bei knapp 400 kg und ca. 2 m Länge....  Nennt sich Pferd!  Wich mir nicht von der Seite und ließ sich sogar keschern... :q


----------



## Jirko (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

holymoly franzl - wat´n für´n schleicher - reschpeckt für diesen genialen fang #6


----------



## Benni (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Hey Franky,
muß ja ein Mega Drill gewesen sein :q :q :q


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Na also geht doch!! #v  #6  #r  :m


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

so komm gerade zurück, ein Meteraal wollte heute nicht mehr  

aber ein idealer Räucheraal lies sich überlisten


----------



## SchwalmAngler (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

So langsam laufen sie bei Dir, was Franz?
Ein dickes Petri für die dicken Dinger. Wünsche Dir das die Serie nicht abreisst.


----------



## sunny (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Boo ey, wat ne Granate von Schlängler. Dickes Petri. #: 

Eigentlich hast du den ja deinem Kumpel Georg zu verdanken. Immerhin hat er dir die Würmer gebracht. Scheint ja Pfunskerl zu sein. Also auch nen Petri an ihn.

sunny


----------



## gerwinator (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

@ den frischgebackenenmeteraalüberlister:

ich würd mir ja überlegn nächstes jahr erst im juli anzufangen auf aal zu angeln 
hättest dir ja ungefähr die ersten 47 ansitze sparen können 

naja, noch ma petri heil, echt geile schlange!!!! :m


----------



## Brummel (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

@Franz,

Meine Fresse, das Thema ist mir bis jetzt entgangen, herzlich Glückwunsch zu diesem Super-Aal(en)  :m  :m (träum :l ).
Wird in der Vils eigentlich Aal besetzt oder ist das ein natürliches Vorkommen?

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Cloud (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch Franz, saubere Lesitung...
solche kleinen Flüsse bzw Bäche vermisse ich bei uns  ...sieht total geil aus da...


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

5 Pfund. Ich glaub es nicht. 
Das wird in diesem Jahr wohl kaum so schnell woanders gelingen.
Ich werde mich anstrengen, ab September dagegen zu halten aber 5 Pfund ???
Donnerlottchen !
Glückwunsch und alle Achtung vor dieser Ausdauer.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Jo Hakengrösse  dann streng dich mal an :q :q 

Ne is doch klar, kein Mensch auf der Welt könnte mir glaubhaft machen, dass er einen solchen Fisch durch "Können" gefangen hat, das ist einfach nur Glück, und das kann man nun mal Gott sei Dank noch nicht kaufen  
Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich in der Vils noch ganz andere Kaliber tummeln


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Mann Franz #h 
Deine Fänge machen mich vollkommen fertig, aber ich gönne sie Dir #r, so viel Ausdauer muß ja mal belohnt werden!

Aber sag mal sind _alle_ Bayern so knallharte Typen   wie Du?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Wieso denn knallhart ?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Meinte: Hammerhart!  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Fischbox (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Franz Du bist ein Teufelskerl!!!!#6#6#6


----------



## The_Duke (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Mönsch Franz #v  #v  #v 
*MEGAPETRI HEIL* #6  #6  #6  #6  #r  #r  #r  #r

Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor so viel Ausdauer und Beharrlichkeit :m
Da is ja mein 83er direkt nen Zwerg dagegen...ich hab ihn eingefroren...brauchst ihn vielleicht als Köderfisch? :q :q :q 

Wie immer erstklassig geschrieben...bitte noch mehr Vils-Lifeberichte!!!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Also der Remmel geht mir ja nicht aus dem Kopf. 5 Pfund ? Wirklich ?
48 mal Angeln und dann so ein Tier ?
Heftig, wirklich heftig ; hätte ich eher ausserhalb Bayerns erwartet. 
Nochmals = Bei soviel Ausdauer = SUPER und motivierent allemal.
Ich glaube. ich muss doch mal nach Australien ...


----------



## Franz_16 (4. August 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Achja Freunde, bereitet euch schon mal seelisch darauf vor.. Samstag gehts auf Waller :q :q :q


----------



## Palerado (5. August 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bausi
> 
> Ganz einfach "hinten dran" dann ein bisschen zusammenschieben und gut ist



Erstmal Glückwunsch zu dem Teil.

Das mit dem aufspiessen habe ich aber noch nicht ganz verstanden. Kannst Du das nochmal erläutern?

Welche Hakengrösse benutzt Du?


----------



## soeketroete (5. August 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Ich habe den tollen Bericht gerade erst gefunden. Also wenn auch verspätet: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser Anaconda!


----------



## petrikasus (5. August 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Moin Franzl,

welchen Waller nimmst Du? Pass mir auf unseren neben der Insel in der Naab auf. Den möchte ich gern mal erwischen.

Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg:m 

PS: morgen früh bin ich um 8:45 Uhr im Büro. Dann will ich den Fangbericht lesen - - -  - freu - freu


----------



## Aalchipsi (5. August 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Super !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (5. August 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

cooler Bericht ! #6
 geiler Fang ! #6#r


----------



## Lumbmann (5. August 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

resept für den bericht und natürlich den fang


----------



## Zanderseb (5. August 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Meine Fresse.

Da hast du ganz schön abgeräumt.#r  auch von mir zu dieser glanzleistung.

Da steh ich mit meinem Aal von 93 cm ja ganz schön dumm da.

So ein riesenaal in solch einem miniflüßchen.Gigantisch

Bist schon ein feister Bayrischer Jung


----------



## Pfiffie79 (29. November 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Im Chat erfuhr ich gerade was denn so für große fische dieses Jahr gefangen wurden und was dem einen oder anderen noch gut in erinnerung schwälgt. Franz meinte es wäre der Aal und stieß mich auf diesen echt Geilen bericht mit ausgegangenen würmern. Ich muß sagen, das ist ein Traum von Aal und sach mal wenn auch ziemlich spät. Petri Heil:q


----------



## Reisender (29. November 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

@Franz

hat das teil auch geschmeckt ??????


----------



## Franz_16 (29. November 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

@Reisender 

klaro.. haben wir fein geräuchert und dann ne ordentlich Brotzeit abgehalten :q klick:q 
Man muss nur am Schwanz ein kleines Loch reinmachen, damit das Fett ablaufen kann


----------



## Reisender (29. November 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

@Franz_16

sieht echt klase aus, und bei dem schmaus wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen#h #h #h #h 
aber noch einen kleinen tip von mir, wie ich sehe stehen die bauchlappe weit auseinander. einen kleine abhilfe ist ..... die hitze bei aal gut beobachten, und wenn sie auch nur einwenig zu hoch wird die tür öffnen. dann sind sie nicht soweit offen und behalten noch mehr saft    
wie gesagt ist nur ein tip....

mike


----------



## marmis0205 (29. November 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> @Reisender
> 
> klaro.. haben wir fein geräuchert und dann ne ordentlich Brotzeit abgehalten :q klick:q
> Man muss nur am Schwanz ein kleines Loch reinmachen, damit das Fett ablaufen kann


Guten Appetit und nachträglich noch ein fettes PETRI !!

Marcus


----------



## fischkopf (29. November 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Gratuliere, und wie immer ne spitzen story


----------



## Stachelritter (30. November 2004)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Hallo Franz !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinen Fang !!
Super Story da bekommt man gleich wieder Lust zum fischen.

Stachelritter


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Ein toller Bericht von Franz - der hatte es schon damals richtig drauf, mit Fangen wie mit Bericht und Fotos!!


----------



## Kochtopf (15. November 2017)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Danke Thomas, jetzt vermisse ich den Sommer wirklich ;( das war aber mal ein geiler Aal


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

;-)))))))


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2017)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke Thomas, jetzt vermisse ich den Sommer wirklich ;( das war aber mal ein geiler Aal



Ich vermisse den Sommer scho seit 13 Jahren......#c:k|supergri


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (21. November 2017)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Der Bericht ist so schön geschrieben, ich habe ihn eben meiner nicht angelnden Freundin vorgelesen, die auch begeistert war.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Eine denkwürdige Nacht*

Du kriegst sie noch (zum Angeln!!! )....


----------

